# Unpopular (or less common) Tabletalk RPG opinions.



## Kemonoguilmon (Jul 16, 2022)

Well, since there is one for video games, what is your unpopular opinions on tabletalk role playing games?

I, can't, stand, low fantasy settings!

It's one thing to want to have something set in a historical period, that's fine. Just freaking embrace it, stop with the "we're playing fantasy heartbreaker the way it was intended, no elves, orcs, halflings or any other race except human, and the only magic is a wand that's hollow with some black powder that needs heat to activate it, and ignore all of those scratched out names on the map, it is totally not 1200's England," it just seems like you are afraid of joining the alternative history groups.

-

After reading the second edition of Chills and seeing long string of algebra to calculate the target number for firing a revolver (it has been a while but I think it went barrel length X Skill divided by distance), along with Palladium very hard to understand system and recently hearing some of the rules for AD&D I am convinced that there was a group in Lake Geneva that owned several stocks in Commodore and Apple... And maybe Texas Instruments... No one cared about Tandy..

-

Speaking of Palladium. There rule of no hybrid furries is very, very stupid. I mean there was a bit about how coyotes and dogs couldn't have offspring... In real life....

I don't know what the hell the problem is, I mean they allowed a vampiric Nightspawn juicer cosmic knight glitter boy murder wraith as a fully playable option but wanting to play a mule or a coywolf in TMNT and other strangeness is just right off the table.

(I don't know if this rule is present in After the Bomb, getting my hands on those games seems near impossible for me.)

-

I wish there was more homebrew rules to play furry races in non "fantasy" games like Call of Cthulhu or Over the Edge.


----------



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 16, 2022)

I haven't actually done a legit TTRPG, but I still have opinions on them because of course I do:

- Ditto your opinion on low fantasy, I don't see the appeal either.

- Too many numbers. It's like TTRPGs are terrified of actually trusting their players to make choices.

and...

- Two GMs are better than one.
Okay honestly, this might be more common than I realize, I just haven't come across many groups who step outside the "one GM to rule them all" format. Still, I've dabbled in all kinds of roleplay; forums, chats, games, even admired LARPers from afar. Something all of these formats have in common? Multiple GMs; a whole group dedicated to managing world info, the story, events, and NPCs. 

Why don't TTRPG players do this? GMs are less likely to burn out, and just imagine the possibilities! Two GMs could run a campaign with two (mostly) separate groups playing members of rival factions. The GMs can swap info and ideas, then bring the groups together for special events and stuff. I think that'd be dope.


----------

